# My Sonny Boy



## frankly (Mar 3, 2012)

Hi, I'm new here. Found this place trying to find answers for my Sonny Boy's illness. He started having trouble with his back legs, then stumbling. Now his front legs are paralyzed but his back legs work. He still walks and seems fine for a few minuets then he looses his balance and knuckles his front paws.

Took him to two different vets. Both said it was neurological. He doesn't seem to be in any pain and is alert but very tired. Everything still works, except his front paws.

He's my baby. I've had him for 13 years and never had medical issues of any kind. I don't know what to do. I'm going crazy. The vet is scheduled to put him to sleep tomorrow. I just don't want his last memory being a shot. He hates shots.

I don't want him to suffer, but the grief I'm feeling is unbearable. 

I don't know how to deal with this, I'm going crazy, can't stop crying. Questioning myself if I'm doing the right thing. My Sonny Boy is my world.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry,you know you're own dog.Has he got quality of life,do you think he's in pain?only you can decide what to do,it's a terrible thing to have to make that decision


----------



## frankly (Mar 3, 2012)

He was crying this morning. Even on the prednizone. Sonny never cries. I know it is the right thing to do, but my heart is just screaming no. 

When I signed up here, I still had hope. Then the second vet said he would just get progressively worse that there was nothing they could do.


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

What can i say,if he was crying then he's in pain.If you do decide to have him put to sleep,could you get the vet to come to your house and do it,so he hasn't got to go to the vets ?not sure if you're in uk,but this is what my vet does.We are all here for you if you do decide tomorrow."HUGS"


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Is there any way you can get a second opinion from a neurologist? If they say it is degenerative and his quality of life will only decline, then at least you would know that for a fact. On something this important, I would want a second opinion. That way you won't second guess yourself. Perhaps this is something that could be treated by a specialist. If not, then at least you would have peace of mind that you did everything possible. So sorry you are going through this.


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

I am so sorry ...its such a hard decision for you to make....Sonny boy knows you will do whats best for him.....


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

I'm so so sorry your going through this, there is no worse pain


----------



## Christabelle (Dec 21, 2011)

My heart goes out to you. Just reading your story
made me well up. I'm can't imagine how hard this must
be for you.

If you are able to get the opinion of a neurologist as Tracy
suggested, I would also see what they had to say. I think
that knowing you exhausted all efforts would help put you
more at ease as well.


----------



## Bianca00 (Nov 20, 2011)

I'm sorry! Always worth getting a second opinion. Two years ago when I took my 14 y/o Cosmo for his annual I knew it was close I'd have to make a choice. The vet I love said in his life only 3 out of 16 (different breed) dogs he owned had passed themselves. The others had to be pts. About a month later Cosmo lost his bowel control. I was going to take him the next day, Monday, but I didn't have to. He died on the couch with me in the middle of the night. I would never want him to suffer and be in pain.
Hugs to Sonny Boy


----------



## frankly (Mar 3, 2012)

Thank You for listening. I had to put my baby to sleep. His front and back legs were paralyzed and it was moving to his lungs.

I have experienced lots of pain in my life, lost family, but this pain is unbearable. Sonny gave me so much the last 12 years. In the end, I had nothing to give back except my love and adoration.

I can't breath it hurts so bad.

People around me chide me that he was only a dog. He was so very much more than a dog, he was my life, my friend, he was my baby.


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

My heart goes out to you. I'm so sorry for your loss.

Rest in peace Sonny. You were loved and will be sorely missed.


----------



## Bandit (Jan 4, 2012)

I am so sorry. I can only imagine the pain at this point. I have not had to do this yet, but even the thought hurts.

There are no words I can offer, just I am sorry for you.


----------



## frankly (Mar 3, 2012)

It has been 6 months now since I lost my baby boy. It all seems like such a blur. It still hurts so much. 

Sonny Boy was such a true gentleman. I will never stop loving him, missing him. The love of that little tiny Chihuahua was bigger than life itself.

Hug your babies tonight, give them lots of kisses.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

I am very sorry for your loss. I don't think we realize how much we get attached when they enter our lives, but the pain at the end is worth all the love and joy we received throughout those years!

People that say "oh, it's just a dog" or a cat or whatever, are the ones I feel sorry for! They will never experience the unconditional love and joy that a pet brings into our lives and us into theirs!

You have passed over the bridge now Sonny, rest in peace!


----------



## amylounell (Sep 8, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss!! ((((hugs))))


Tucker's mommy


----------

